# [vends] deux mac G4 PPC



## kasuke (3 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, je n'ai pas trouvé la section pour vendre ici, il me semble (dans mes souvenirs) que l'on pouvait vendre et acheté sur ce forum.
donc je me lance en fait ce sera plus pour les collectionneurs et bidouilleurs qu'autre chose.
je propose un mac g4 PPC qui ne fonctionne pas, il y a toutes les pièces sauf le disque dur et en fait le problème c'est qu'il ne démarre pas (on appuie sur le bouton allumer et il y une lumière quand on clique mais dès qu'on relâche plus rien pas de démarrage et plus de lumière, il doit y avoir un petit problème à ce niveau donc ceux qui s'y connaisse...)

et j'en propose un autre qui fonctionne mais j'ai mis ubuntu 10.04 car os 9 ... ça me saoulait mais je conseil très fortement de changer d'os de tout formater et tout car il est configurer un peu à l'arrache (oui je voulais juste savoir si on pouvait mettre linux sur un mac) donc il fonctionne mais bon il n'y a pas beaucoup de place (sur le DD) et je crois qu'il y a un petit problème avec internet.
enfin bon c'est destiné aux pros de la bidouille quoi 

pour le prix et bien proposer moi !
(mince les photos sont sur linux j'edit dans pas longtemps et je post les photos)


----------



## Larme (3 Novembre 2011)

Section Petites annonces sur MacGé


----------



## Madalvée (3 Novembre 2011)

Moi je voudrais dire à, Nathalie que j'ai récupéré son Labello et que je lui ramènerai avec son sac à main mardi chez tata Gilberte.


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Moi je voudrais dire à, Nathalie que j'ai récupéré son Labello et que je lui ramènerai avec son sac à main mardi chez tata Gilberte.



Et les clés du camion que j'ai laissées sur le frigo ?


----------



## kasuke (6 Janvier 2013)

UP ils sont toujours là dans le même état j'ai oublier de revenir sur le forum je suis désolé
Alors voici des photos (cliquer pour les voir) 
Celui-ci ne fonctionne pas










Celui-ci fonctionne (sous linux)


----------



## segaddict77 (7 Janvier 2013)

bonjour, je suis interesser vous vendez les 2 a combien ? vous habitez dans la region parisienne?
merci a+


----------



## kasuke (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
80 les deux ?
Oui j'habite dans le 78 plus précisément, près du 91 aussi.
Mais pour la remise en main propre c'est possible que le week-end (je suis pas la la semaine)


----------



## esv^^ (7 Janvier 2013)

Les MP's c'est pour les chiens?


----------



## kasuke (7 Janvier 2013)

heu fallait que je mp ?


----------



## Larme (7 Janvier 2013)

J'aime pas m'auto-cité, mais je vais quand même rediriger vers mon précédent post...


----------



## kasuke (7 Janvier 2013)

oui mais il y a que des imac et des iphone 4s et tout, il n'y a aucune vieillerie !


----------



## segaddict77 (7 Janvier 2013)

bonjour, et pour la config des deux ? ram et proco?
merci beaucoup!
a+


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2013)

kasuke a dit:


> oui mais il y a que des imac et des iphone 4s et tout, il n'y a aucune vieillerie !



Ah ?  http://www.ioccasion.fr/340/Autres-Mac.html


----------



## KERRIA (9 Janvier 2013)

on vend à la criée maintenant sur MAC G....ouah....

Le Bon Jour


----------



## kasuke (9 Janvier 2013)

Xav -> je connais pas la config par cur je te dis ça vendredi

Pour les autres : je veux bien le vendre dans la bonne section mais le soucis c'est que je ne suis pas sur que les gens vont regarder dans autres Mac.
Tandis que si je suis dans la section Mac g4, ils pourront voir pour ce modèle.
Bref, n'étant pas chez moi, je changerai de section ce week-end.


----------



## kasuke (13 Janvier 2013)

heu je vais passer pour un con mais comment je fais pour switcher le sujet dans la bonne section ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

C'est é un modéro de le faire !!!!

Mettre Linux dans un ppc n'empêche ..............au bucher !!!!!!!


----------



## kasuke (13 Janvier 2013)

je n'arrivai pas à mettre osX dessus.
il y avait os 9. je ne sais pas combien mais franchement ... Il est horrible.
Si quelqu'un me dit comment mettre osX dessus je le fais !
je dois avoir quelques CD qui trainent mais j'ai entendu dire que si le processeur était pas intel alors ça ne fonctionnerai pas de mettre un certain OS dessus.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

tu peu mettre osx 10.5 maximum dessus . Il suffit de le telecharger et de graver l'image sur un dvd . 

Avec ca tu le vendra bien plus facilement .


----------



## kasuke (13 Janvier 2013)

ok je vais essayer
si j'ai un problème je te dirais


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Il suffit de le telecharger et de graver l'image sur un dvd



C'est illégal; on en parle pas ici!


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

c'est peut être illégal mais dans la mesure ou apple ne fourni plus les originaux j'ai envie de dire fuck!!


----------



## kasuke (13 Janvier 2013)

on en parle pas 
mais on sait ce qu'il se passe en vrai 
J'y arrive pas >< le CD boot pas


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

T'a quoi comme cd?


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

OSX sur un CD ca doit pas bien marcher !!

Pour faire booter un g4 à partir d'une source externe ou DVD tu dois rester appuyé sur alt quand tu démarre ton mac (environ 20 secondes ) puis ca devrais te proposer le choix du disque de démarage .


----------



## kasuke (14 Janvier 2013)

sauf que j'ai linux dessus ... du coup j'ai pas le même démarreur (remarque j'ai essayé que avec la touche C et T)
jessaierai la semaine prochaine


----------



## esv^^ (14 Janvier 2013)

Ton cd il est gris ou noir avec un X dessus?


----------



## macabee (15 Janvier 2013)

danke !


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Janvier 2013)

A mon avis il est "miroir" avec marque Verbatime !!!!

Mais de toutes facon sur un G4 faut rester appuyer sur alt au démarrage pour démarrer sur dvd ou cléf usb .


----------



## kasuke (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui type miroir


----------



## esv^^ (16 Janvier 2013)

La copie est peut être foireuse alors...


----------



## kasuke (16 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas mais j'ai pas essayé encore avec alt.
Le menu de démarrage (même avant que le système ait boote) est différent déjà.


----------



## esv^^ (17 Janvier 2013)

kasuke a dit:


> Le menu de démarrage est différent déjà.



Comment? Tu peut décrire ou prendre une photo?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> c'est peut être illégal mais dans la mesure ou apple ne fourni plus les originaux* j'ai envie de dire fuck*!!



et moi attention a la fermeture des portes  :modo:


----------

